# Raw Eggs



## Methem (Aug 22, 2004)

Whats the point in eating/drinking raw eggs?
 I never really understood why people do that.
Does it have something to do with getting strong bones?
 Does it have something to do with dieting?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 22, 2004)

^ it's because they watched the movie "Rocky" too many times.

folks eat raw eggs for the protein.  I prefer a shake.  

There are some technical differences however.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

read this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27318&highlight=raw+eggs

dont eat raw eggs


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 23, 2004)

Go with the Raw eggs


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 24, 2004)

Duh... I eat them with milk... or chuck them in Milo... raw of course. hard boiled and they're kinda hard to mix into the drink and swallowed. Sunny side up and they float.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 24, 2004)

Quasimodo said:
			
		

> Duh... I eat them with milk... or chuck them in Milo... raw of course. hard boiled and they're kinda hard to mix into the drink and swallowed. Sunny side up and they float.


  

Seriously, the only raw eggs i would eat are the ones that come in a carton which is pasterurised.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 24, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Seriously, the only raw eggs i would eat are the ones that come in a carton which is pasterurised.



The chance of getting food poisoning from eating raw eggs is extremely low.  It's 1/300,000 or 1/30,000; I can't remember which one.


----------



## Deanko (Aug 24, 2004)

I have had salmonella poisoning. Trust me when I say that it ain't fun...it's potentially fatal even!

If you must eat raw eggs, eat the ones that are pasteurized. It's still an egg and still is raw; it was just heated up to a certain degree to kill all the nasty things inside.

(I believe that this is my first post to these boards! The cherry is broken!)


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 24, 2004)

Deanko said:
			
		

> I have had salmonella poisoning. Trust me when I say that it ain't fun...it's potentially fatal even!
> 
> If you must eat raw eggs, eat the ones that are pasteurized. It's still an egg and still is raw; it was just heated up to a certain degree to kill all the nasty things inside.
> 
> (I believe that this is my first post to these boards! The cherry is broken!)



If you're healthy and your immune system is up to par, salmonella poisoning is usually much milder than people make it out to be.

Also the point of eating raw eggs is the nutrients in the yolk, so just eating raw whites doesn't really matter.  I think that eating them raw also saves some money, since you'll be eating the entire egg where as if you cooked them you'd probbaly lose the yolks.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 25, 2004)

*What a waste of protein!!*



			
				Methem said:
			
		

> Whats the point in eating/drinking raw eggs?
> I never really understood why people do that.
> Does it have something to do with getting strong bones?
> Does it have something to do with dieting?



Some people believe that it is healthier and more nutritionally benificial to eat/drink raw eggs..  However, it is actually the reverse.

Besides the salmonella risk of eating raw eggs (esp in America, not soo much of a concern in places like Australia) you are not getting the maximum nutritional benifits of the egg if it is not cooked! The digestability of raw egg whites is only something like 50 to 60%, while a cooked egg-white has a digestability closer to 90%. This means if you drink down raw eggs you are nearly halving the available protein!

I have a journal abstract somewhere... I will see if I can dig it up...


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 26, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Some people believe that it is healthier and more nutritionally benificial to eat/drink raw eggs..  However, it is actually the reverse.
> 
> Besides the salmonella risk of eating raw eggs (esp in America, not soo much of a concern in places like Australia) you are not getting the maximum nutritional benifits of the egg if it is not cooked! The digestability of raw egg whites is only something like 50 to 60%, while a cooked egg-white has a digestability closer to 90%. This means if you drink down raw eggs you are nearly halving the available protein!
> 
> I have a journal abstract somewhere... I will see if I can dig it up...



I'm pretty sure this is false


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 26, 2004)

*Journal source - check it out if you want...*



			
				derekisdman said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure this is false



If you want to go and have a look at the info I found the journal source... 

*The Journal of Nutrition Vol. 128 No. 10 October 1998, pp. 1716-1722* 

_Egg proteins contribute substantially to the daily nitrogen allowances in Western countries and are generally considered to be highly digestible. However, information is lacking on the true ileal digestibility of either raw or cooked egg protein. The recent availability of stable isotope-labeled egg protein allowed determination of the true ileal digestibility of egg protein by means of noninvasive tracer techniques. Five ileostomy patients were studied, once after ingestion of a test meal consisting of 25 g of cooked 13C- and 15N-labeled egg protein, and once after ingestion of the same test meal in raw form. Ileal effluents and breath samples were collected at regular intervals after consumption of the test meal and analyzed for 15N- and 13C-content, respectively. The true ileal digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein amounted to 90.9% (cooked) and 51.3% (raw) respectively. A significant negative correlation (r = 0.92, P < 0.001) was found between the 13C-recovery in breath and the recovery of exogenous N in the ileal effluents. In summary, using the 15N-dilution technique we demonstrated that the assimilation of cooked egg protein is efficient, albeit incomplete, and that the true ileal digestibility of egg protein is significantly enhanced by heat-pretreatment. A simple 13C-breath test technique furthermore proved to be a suitable alternative for the evaluation of the true ileal digestibility of egg protein........ 

Egg white protein is generally considered to be less digestible than heat-pretreated egg white protein. In this study, it was shown that after ingestion of 25 g of raw egg protein, almost 50% is malabsorbed over 24 h. The higher digestibility of cooked egg protein presumably results from structural changes in the protein molecule induced by heating, thereby enabling the digestive enzymes to gain broader access to the peptide bonds. It has been suggested that the reduced digestibility of raw egg white is at least partially related to the presence of trypsin inhibitors in raw egg white._


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

I completly agree with Emma!  

for those that didnt follow my link, as well... : 



> Albumen in the urine is a general sign, as studies show that a significantly higher amount of malabsorbed protein (egg) was found in the urine of healthy individuals (1). Stable isotope techniques are used to determine the digestibility of raw eggs vs. cooked eggs. In another study, using this method, it was demonstrated that the assimilation of cooked egg protein is efficient, albeit incomplete, and that the true ileal digestibility of egg protein is significantly enhanced by heat-pretreatment (2). Heat-pretreatment of course being cooked.
> Not to mention you have a 1 in 30,000 chance to get salmonella from a raw egg. Also, if you blend raw eggs or whatever, you can break up the chemical bonds of amino acids where as cooking them can hook the bonds together, which inevitably is the objective.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 26, 2004)

Now i find out!! after chugging down 8 raw egg whites everyday from a cartoon for the past 6 months that a good percentage went to waste!!!


----------



## MissOz (Aug 26, 2004)

I believe that the raw egg thing is just one of those old old myth things associated with the early bodybuilding era...back in the good old days they didn't have a whole lot of choices as to which/what/proteins to consume...thank goodness we've come along way scince then....xx


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

So, can we heat up egg protein powder?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> So, can we heat up egg protein powder?


_Why do you wanna heat it up? Are you trying to do tiny scrambled eggs? _


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

Mix it with regular eggs and heat it up in microwave and you'll have a cake!
Add PB, Berries


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why do you wanna heat it up? Are you trying to do tiny scrambled eggs? _


I'd like my tiny eggs sunny side up, please!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Nov 25, 2004)

> The chance of getting food poisoning from eating raw eggs is extremely low. It's 1/300,000 or 1/30,000; I can't remember which one.


But if you are having them every day your are increasing the risk every day surely

Wouldn't really want to take the risk personally


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> So, can we heat up egg protein powder?


Most of the time you can - they usually make all egg-protein powders so you can specifically add it to recipes and cook with it...

But I would read the label just to make sure.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But I would read the label just to make sure.


_
If it says "made of hard boiled eggs", you can´t heat it anymore. _


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Most of the time you can - they usually make all egg-protein powders so you can specifically add it to recipes and cook with it...
> 
> But I would read the label just to make sure.



Would they call it All egg protein powder?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Would they call it All egg protein powder?



Ummm... I think you miss-understood....

The usually make all egg based protein powders (as in, all brands/makes etc) so they can be used in cooking.

I was not talking about any particular brand... They would call it what ever the name of the product was... (Mine, for example, is called "Balance 100% egg albumin" ).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 26, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Would they call it All egg protein powder?


Methinks that would mean that _all _ the protein in that powder came from eggs. I use an egg-whey blend. Meaning that the protein sources in this powder are eggs AND whey.


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2004)

got it  Thanks guys!


----------

